# Waiting on a customer



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Oz (Jun 17, 2010)

Just be sure they are not following you.


----------



## shyknee (Jun 17, 2010)

They for got the sign

oh here it is


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2010)

shyknee said:


> They for got the sign
> 
> oh here it is



skyknee I snapped that picture this morning on my way to the landfill and I;m taking offense that you have chosen to bastardize my works. Please remove your copy.


----------



## shyknee (Jun 17, 2010)

request , obeyed

done ! :lol:


----------



## MiltonFu (Jun 17, 2010)

Here Shynee.... 4 birds on the fence. :mrgreen: 


An elementary school math teacher asked her class one day, "If there are four birds on a fence, and a farmer shot one, how many are left?"

One little boy said three, but little Sally, realizing it was a trick question, said, "None, 'cause everyone knows that if you shoot at birds they all fly away." The teacher congratulates her on her correct answer.

Little Johnny, however, disagreed. He said, "No, there would be one -- the one that the farmer shot."

The teacher replied, "No, Johnny, you're wrong, but I like the way you think."

"OK, teacher, I have a riddle for you," boasted Johnny. "Let's say three women are at a bar and they each order a single scoop ice cream cone. The first one eats it by gently licking it around the edges, the second slowly sucks the ice cream off the cone from the top, and the third gobbles the top and then sucks the rest out of the cone. Which one is married?"

After a few seconds of contemplation, the teacher replied, "Well, I think it must be the third, the one that gobbles the top and sucks out the inside."

Johnny responded, "No, teacher, you're wrong -- it's the one with the wedding ring. But I like the way you think."


----------

